# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > General Discussion >  Mantella Conservation Project - Facebook Page

## Joshua Ralph

Hi everyone, 

Upon the publishing of the first part of my Mantella article series for Practical Reptile Keeping magazine on the 4th of April, I created a Facebook like-page to try and raise awareness about these fascinating and unique genera of Anura. 

Please feel free to join and invite your friends, by clicking on the photo below  which contains a Hyper-link;






> The Mantella Conservation Project aims to raise awareness about one of  the world’s most beautiful and highly endangered genera of Anura (Frogs  & Toads), the Malagasy Golden Frogs or more commonly known as  Mantella. 
> 
>  We will supply the public with information about  conservation efforts in Madagascar and also Hobbyists, Collectors, Zoo  Keepers and Conservationists with information about how keep and breed these amazing species in captivity. 
> 
>  With the genus first being correctly described by Belgium born  zoologist George Albert Boulenger in 1882, Mantella are a small genus of  approximately 16 Poison Dart Frog (Dendrobatidae - Cope, 1865) like  Anuran’s which can be found in many different Biotopes across the  island. Because they share many similarities to their Neotropical  relatives the Poison Dart Frog family (Dendrobatidae - Cope, 1865), the  original discoverer Alfred Grandidier placed the species known as the  Brown Leaf Mantella (Mantella betsileo - Grandidier, 1872) and  Madagascan Mantella (Mantella madagascarensis) into the family  Dendrobatidae which was mainly attributed to their use of Aposematism as  a defence. However, it was eventually corrected in 1882 by Boulenger  who placed the species at the time into the newly created, Mantella  genus and since then more species have been discovered or reclassified. 
> 
>  The 16 species are known as the following:
>  •    Golden Mantella (Mantella aurantiaca) CR –  (Mocquard, 1900)
>  •    Harlequin Mantella (Mantella cowanni) CR –  (Boulenger, 1882)
> ...

----------

tgampper

----------


## bill

Ya man, already liked and shared  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> Ya man, already liked and shared 
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


Awesome buddy!! Lets hope people continue to go on liking this and helping!!

----------


## Paul

Like and shared. Thanks for sharing this Josh!

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Hi all, 

Following the success of my Husbandry (#60 - April) and Breeding (#63 -  June) Mantella articles in Practical Reptile Keeping Magazine, I was  receiving a lot of feedback from people who didn't realise that all 16  species within the Mantella genus were categorised upon the IUCN Red  List of Threatened Species as Endangered (Covering all 5  categorisations). I also received disturbing messages from people that  truly believed Madagascar was a Fictional country and didn't realise what wonders were to be found on this island of absolute marvels.

 

So, I thought an article was needed to not only talk about the species  in more detail and the country they come from, but also raise awareness  of the threats this amazing genus and other Malagasy species face in the  wild and the projects currently working hard to Educate and Conserve  through various methods.


With a huge thanks to Devin Edmonds, at Association Mitsinjo, for providing the details about the projects and their progress and so much more.






> Only a relatively few high-profile conservation projects feature in the  general media. There are many others, however, that can be very  significant for the survival of species, and there is certain no uniform  approach that can be guaranteed to give results. In this article,  Joshua Ralph discusses the current conservation efforts being undertaken  by facilities on the ground in Madagascar, aiming to preserve members  of the genus Mantella.


  The issue (#67) is available to purchase now, at either Kelseyshop.co.uk, WHSmiths stores (UK), Pets At Home (UK) and  also eBay (International). However, a PDF copy of this article will be  available when the issue is outdated enough.


 Many thanks, 

Joshua Ralph

----------


## Terry

Thanks for sharing! I love your passion for Mantellas  :Smile:

----------

MantellaGuy

----------

